# Tasmania



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hello,

I was wondering how is Tasmania for an expat to settle down.

I couldnt go to Tasmania but what all i have known or read about the place is beautiful.

Wanted to know if its good for living, i mean in terms of work opportunites( IT sector)
and the lifestyle.

Have a Good Day.

Oz Migration


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

I would not recommend it for a new migrant and it has very few IT opportunities. It is a very beautiful area but it's an island off the coast near Melbourne. It's climate is one of the coolest in Australia and it's main industries tend to be around natural resources like timber and other industries like tourism.

Once settled in a bit you can take a look at it for living in the future and see if it meets a lifestyle choice and you could be gainfully employed (even if it means you wouldn't be in IT). 

I have much the same thoughts about living in far North Queensland but my skills fit mainly in Brisbane or Darwin


----------



## brunylee (Sep 10, 2014)

Tasmania is well known for its national parks, foods, and Islands. No doubt, lifestyle there is very good also, and it is a good place for spending vacations, accomodations are quite very affordable.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

amaslam said:


> I would not recommend it for a new migrant and it has very few IT opportunities. It is a very beautiful area but it's an island off the coast near Melbourne. It's climate is one of the coolest in Australia and it's main industries tend to be around natural resources like timber and other industries like tourism.
> 
> Once settled in a bit you can take a look at it for living in the future and see if it meets a lifestyle choice and you could be gainfully employed (even if it means you wouldn't be in IT).
> 
> I have much the same thoughts about living in far North Queensland but my skills fit mainly in Brisbane or Darwin


I agree with this.. for IT main areas to look at are Sydney, darwin, melb, brisbane,.. and depends on domain too.. check seek.com.au to see where you see more related jobs!


----------



## EagerAmerican (Sep 27, 2014)

Hello,
I have a somewhat off topic question about Tasmania. I'm a 32 year old, African American female and Im looking to visit the beautiful island of Tasmania. I'm just a bit curious as to the population rate or percentage of Americans living in Tasmania? How about Black American visitors?

Kind regards,
Sabrina


----------



## MarissaAnna (Sep 27, 2014)

Tasmania has a population of only about 500,000 people. It has the lowest proportion of migrants of the Australian states; only about 12% compared around 24% in Australia overall. It is a beautiful state but has the highest rate of unemployment (over 7%) and an aging population. 
Certainly not a place to seek a job in IT. Not sure how many American migrants there are but I think not many. An African American visitor may prove to be a bit of a novelty in parts but the locals are very friendly and helpful.


----------



## HR7 (Jul 7, 2014)

MarissaAnna said:


> Tasmania has a population of only about 500,000 people. It has the lowest proportion of migrants of the Australian states; only about 12% compared around 24% in Australia overall. It is a beautiful state but has the highest rate of unemployment (over 7%) and an aging population.
> Certainly not a place to seek a job in IT. Not sure how many American migrants there are but I think not many. An African American visitor may prove to be a bit of a novelty in parts but the locals are very friendly and helpful.


Hi,

Good day! 

Do you know the process of getting SS from Tasmania?

Please respond.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

EagerAmerican said:


> Hello, I have a somewhat off topic question about Tasmania. I'm a 32 year old, African American female and Im looking to visit the beautiful island of Tasmania. I'm just a bit curious as to the population rate or percentage of Americans living in Tasmania? How about Black American visitors? Kind regards, Sabrina


There are about 1300 Americans living in Tasmania according to the Census. That's about 0.3% of the state's total population. Most American tourists visit Sydney, Melbourne and Brisbane/Gold Coast. But part of the beauty of travelling is being away from people like you and learning about new places and cultures. You will find that people will be curious about you because of your accent, take that opportunity to get to know them as well.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

HR7 said:


> Hi, Good day! Do you know the process of getting SS from Tasmania? Please respond.


http://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled/visas/nominated/190

Ever heard of Google?


----------



## mithu93ku (May 30, 2013)

ozbound12 said:


> Migrating to Tasmania | Subclass 190
> 
> Ever heard of Google?


Like: for your link. 
Unlike : for your question as a senior member. No offence. :hail:


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

mithu93ku said:


> Like: for your link. Unlike : for your question as a senior member. No offence. :hail:


What does being a "senior member" have to do with anything? If people turned to Google before posting here then a lot of people could answer these types of questions on their own.


----------

